# "Fake" Brick



## LittleBear (Jun 27, 2008)

I want to make the walls on the inside of my garage to look like they are brick. Real brick is too expensive so I'm looking for some kind of "fake" brick. No wallpaper or anything to cheap looking.

I've never even heard of such a thing though. Have any of y'all?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 30, 2008)

I have seen paneling with a brick look but not lately or if time is no issue you could do a painted tile look or another thought would be to cut some 1/2" mdf into 2-1/2" x 7-1/2" strips and fasten to the wall with 1/2" spaces


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.fauxpanels.com/ makes a paneling out of polyurethane. You can get it in fake stone, brick, wood, asphalt, sandstone, diamond plate steel, and even ones that look like a concrete wall.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that's a cool product, I can sure see a lot of uses for a product like this.


----------



## DIYKiah (Apr 24, 2012)

I did the inside of my garage for pretty cheap by applying some tennessee fieldstone as a veneer over cinderblock... was pretty cheap and came out looking great!  Not sure about the fake brick, never seen anything like that...  Stone is the way to go in my opinion!


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

At lowes out here they sell a melamine type product with a brick pattern that looks pretty darn real.


----------



## thomask (May 23, 2012)

I have seen some paver bricks that may just do the trick for you.  They are applied just like tile with thinset or mastic and then grouted.


----------

